# Financial statements in Excel format?



## da_franks (31 December 2009)

Hi,

Is there some easy method to import financial statements released by companies into Excel? Or a service exists which provides financial statements already in Excel format?

Thanks.


----------



## redcorvetteguy (28 September 2012)

da_franks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there some easy method to import financial statements released by companies into Excel? Or a service exists which provides financial statements already in Excel format?
> 
> Thanks.




I dont know, but would be handy. anyone out there know?


----------



## ChessPlayer (1 October 2012)

Tell me the company and Il type em up. Flat fee $50.

You could try http://www.pdftoexcelonline.com/ which usually works but as I understand ASX pdfs are secured.


----------

